# trail cam bucks



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Checked trail cams this weekend and have some pretty good looking bucks. Still look young to me though. Maybe next year.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice pics, looks like there is no shortage of deer around your place. They may be a little young but grand-pappy will show up for you, lol... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

My dad shot grandpappy 2 years ago. He was a great deer for the hill country but we are letting them get older now and looks like it paying off.


----------

